# SUPER SWEPT 3-BAR KNOCK OFF'S NOW FOR SALE



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

100 SETS AVAILABLE GET THEM WHILE THEY LAST 

CALl THE WIRE WHEEL KING 408-559-0950


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

YO, KING WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR OTHER TOPIC????   

DON'T TELL ME IT GOT DELETED!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

*TTT FOR THE KING THEN!!!*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WE'LL I LET YALL KNOW WHAT HAPPENED

ME AND CHARLIE HAD A LONG TALK TODAY AND WERE GONNA MEET UP REALLY SOON TO SET SOME STUFF WORKED OUT AND FUTURE PLANS 
TTT FOR THE IRE WHEELS KING 
AND 
ZENITH WIRE WHEELS


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 29 2008, 06:35 PM~10766127
> *WE'LL I LET YALL KNOW WHAT HAPPENED
> 
> ME AND CHARLIE HAD A LONG TALK TODAY AND WERE GONNA MEET UP REALLY SOON TO SET SOME STUFF WORKED OUT AND FUTURE PLANS
> ...




very cool... im glad you guys are going to work together


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 29 2008, 07:56 PM~10766938
> *very cool... im glad you guys are going to work together
> *


x3


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@May 29 2008, 10:35 PM~10766127
> *WE'LL I LET YALL KNOW WHAT HAPPENED
> 
> ME AND CHARLIE HAD A LONG TALK TODAY AND WERE GONNA MEET UP REALLY SOON TO SET SOME STUFF WORKED OUT AND FUTURE PLANS
> ...


man you guys should work out your differences and create thebaddest wheel and call that shit "King Zenith" and take over the wire wheel industry. You could make quality wheels that are affordable to everyone, and eliminate this china shit and keep it here American Made.......Just an idea.....and I would be more than happy to market the product on the East Coast for you..... the shit could only work. as a matter of fact I would love to be one of the first rollin on a set...then you could work on a set of swangas for the third coast, maybe change the game a little bit and come with some sixty-sixes that shit would be dope....get at me for all my other ideas......


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*Sets Strating at 1550.00 plus shipping....*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*to the top*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

There Is Only One Way To Roll The Right Way Wire Wheel King Wheels

Full 2 Year Warrenty Stainless Steel Spokes & Nipples 

No Rust Worries Top Quality Show Chrome

Backed Up Right Here In Campbell Calaforina 408-559-0950



WIRE WHEEL KING WHEELS #1


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## TU SAVES (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttmft for Campbell :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Super Swepts are on special for a limited time, $375.00 in chrome (emblems included). While supplies last.Thanks. 

WWK


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JustRite (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 11 2009, 09:03 PM~12675643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Super swept k-offs are selling at full swing get some while

we have a large stock Thanks to all are customers






THANKS CHARLIE


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 11 2009, 09:03 PM~12675643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*WE STILL HAVE SETS INSTOCK HIT US UP[/B**]*


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Mar 7 2009, 09:06 PM~13213518
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 11 2009, 09:03 PM~12675643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Jan 11 2009, 11:03 PM~12675643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man those are sik need to get a set :biggrin:


----------



## Enchanted Creation (Apr 28, 2009)

I need a set Charlie... :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

In Memory of James Craig
2/16/24 - 5/5/06
3rd anniversary of his passing
Sole Owner and Founder of Zenith Wire Wheel Company
Founded in 1970
Based in Campbell California


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

kick taht price down 50% so I can afford some haha


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TU SAVES_@Dec 26 2008, 04:01 PM~12532159
> *
> 
> 
> ...




TTT


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

back in stock soon!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Bump


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT wwk


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

Back up


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

I want a set, let me know when theyre available again


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

blue thunder said:


> I want a set, let me know when theyre available again


Will do bro


----------



## RagDuece (Mar 26, 2014)

I need a set asap


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

RagDuece said:


> I need a set asap


will be available shortly bro, only a few set will be sold with out sets of wheels!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*GONE BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN! R.I.P. MR. CRAIG 5/5/06

*

*THE ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL KING!!*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

RIP JAMES CRAIG


----------



## RagDuece (Mar 26, 2014)

R0L0 said:


> will be available shortly bro, only a few set will be sold with out sets of wheels!!


U selling rims too?? How much for a set of 72 straight lace 13s with super swept??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

RagDuece said:


> U selling rims too?? How much for a set of 72 straight lace 13s with super swept??


Super swepts not in stock yet homie. Soon! Sets starting at 1600.00 pm me for more info


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> uffin:


:h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:back TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!

*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> *WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!

***

*9 more days!! still taking pre orders on 155/80/13 Travelstars 170.00 a set PM me if you want a set. Will have a few sets avaliable at show as well


*

*Wire Wheel King Locking knock offs for raffle





*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!

***

*9 more days!! still taking pre orders on 155/80/13 Travelstars 170.00 a set PM me if you want a set. Will have a few sets avaliable at show as well


*

*Wire Wheel King Locking knock offs for raffle







TTT*


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> *WWK and R-N-M Customz will be at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day car show. come by and check out our booth. We will be raffling off a set of WWK locking knock offs and will have sets of 155/8013 Travelstar tires for sale, sets of tires will be limited. also willing to take pre orders on sets. $170.00 a set. Also we will be unviling a new Wire Wheel King product so be sure to come check us out!
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


looking good:h5:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

WWK and R-N-M Customz at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day show




Now avaliable WWK 2 and 3 wing knock off tools, Save your knock offs and stop buying hammers every 2-3 months, perfect for your engraved and powder coated knock offs. Knock off tools are stock powder coated black or we can powder coat to match your wheels, engraving and chrome plating avaliable as well. Tools start at 175.00 and can also be added as an upgrade to your set of wheels. PM me or Charlie for more details.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

R0L0 said:


> WWK and R-N-M Customz at the Sinful Pleasures Father's day show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT WWK:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> Super swepts not in stock yet homie. Soon! Sets starting at 1600.00 pm me for more info


Is this price just for ko's or with rims?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

mikelowsix4 said:


> Is this price just for ko's or with rims?


that is a price for wheels with 2 bar straight or hex knock offs. 2150.00 with superswepts when back in stock


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> that is a price for wheels with 2 bar straight or hex knock offs. 2150.00 with superswepts when back in stock


Yeah that's a good price . When do you think they will be back in stock? I'm interested. In some xlace


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hopefully in the next month or so bro...


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> Hopefully in the next month or so bro...


Sounds good send me a pm when there in.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

You got it homie


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Wire Wheel King said:


> Super Swepts are on special for a limited time, $375.00 in chrome (emblems included). While supplies last.Thanks.
> 
> WWK


pm me on these charlie:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK good business with Charlie


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK :h5:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

WWK :wave:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Are these ready to go yet ? I need a set


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

TTT WWK Charlie baddest wheel man on the planet


----------

